# Aire at Ambleside



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if it would be ok to just turn up at the 'aire' in Ambleside tonight? I can't get hold of the guy in charge of it. I have phoned and e.mailed without success. I presume it's open at this time of the year? - Thanks


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

According to the MHF campsite review it's open all year and you should ring after 5.00pm for reservations. (07708310986)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=6001


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Ken- we will have to set off before 5 so we will take a chance on turning up and ringing him when we get there  -Marie


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

I am certain it won't be a problem - just ring when you get there.
Sometimes ther is a chain across the entrance but not always locked. He calls around everynight to collect the fee's


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

He doesnt always call in but there`s an honesty box and envelopes for you tenner on the side of the shed.


----------

